
SaaS Metrics for Fundraising – Inside Intercom - brandonlipman
http://blog.intercom.io/saas-metrics-for-fundraising/
======
brandonlipman
This is one data packed article on SaaS. Not only does it get into the hard
data but it explains how these benchmarks are being found.

~~~
jonathanpeterwu
interesting post. really loved how they go granular on MRR etc.

